# Pro Kolin, how long?



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

How long does it take to work?

Have been giving it since yesterday morning, 3rd dose today.

Does B12 actually help with the runs or make it worse?


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

When we use it we give it twice a day and it usually starts to work in 24 hrs but 48 hrs is when things get back together.
How much are you giving and what food?
Best to give boiled chicken or fish while tummies are settling down.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Well it was given yesterday morning and last night, 2ml twice a day, she has now had 3 doses.

After the first 2 she had the runs.

Won't eat at all, have left chicken out but she won't touch it.

I am thinking the vit. B may not have helped.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

maisiecat said:


> How long does it take to work?
> 
> Have been giving it since yesterday morning, 3rd dose today.
> 
> Does B12 actually help with the runs or make it worse?


Vitamin B12 wouldn't cause the runs-it's administered as an injection! Also if the diarrhoea is caused by (intestinal ) bacterial overgrowth then it should help.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Still runny this morning :-(

Hardly eaten anything, nothing yesterday and a tiny bit early this morning.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you feeding as normal or on plain boiled chicken/fish?


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

She won't touch chicken or fish, is licking jelly off her normal food and a few bits of dry as I have to get her to eat something according to the vet.


----------

